# New Long Stay Visa for Tourists



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is supposedly coming out next week. No info on cost but definitely a move in the right direction if true... 

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - BI Launches Long-Stay Visa


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am excited for that then. Jon tell me how to go about applying for one ?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am waiting to find out myself.. I will have to go to immigration in the next week or so for a measely 1 month extension. I will post what I find out...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds great. Just give me an update.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Great find! I'm really interested in what you find out - I wish they would have posted more information about the program. I wonder how many times you will be allowed to renew the visa? The current length is 16 months if I'm not mistaken, which doesn't fit well with 6 month extensions. 

I'm wondering if that means they'll bump it up to 18 (or 24) months maximum extensions or if they will make you get 2 month extensions after the first "long-stay" visa. 

Regardless, not having to extend every 2 months is a good thing.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Great news, though i doubt the staff will like it.

Their two monthly 'under the counter' payments are going to be severely hit.

I will be trying to get this after my visa run in July.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

They are finaly catching up to Thailand with the 30 day Visa. 

The 30 day visa is all about Tourist Dollars. The longer you stay the more you spend.

They just need now to fix up the International Airports to International Standards and they will be heading a long way to getting more Tourists..regards


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just found out that this is currently only available in Manila.... 


IMPLEMENTATION OF THE LONG-STAY VISITOR VISA EXTENSION (LSVVE) MEMORANDUM ORDER No. RADJR-2013-007

Pursuant to Memorandum Circular No. RADJR-2013-002, the following guidelines are hereby issued in connection with the implementation of the LSVVE:
1. Applicability – The LSVVE shall apply to all nationals.
2. Extension of Tourist Visa – Subsequent LSVVEs may be applied for during the last thirty (30) days of the previously issued LSVVE, or upon the expiry of a regular visa extention.
3. Restriction on Extensions – The approval of the Commissioner shall be required for visa extensions when the number of months applied for would exceed the 16-month limit.
Foreign nationals with an accumulated total stay near the 16-month cap from the date of their latest arrival should be informed of the preceding restriction should they apply for additional visa extensions.
No LSVVE shall be issued to visa-required nationals whose stay exceeds twenty-four (24) months and thirty-six (36) months for non visa-required nationals.
4. Payment and Fees – An additional One Hundred Pesos (Php 100.00) as cost of the sticker visa shall accrue for the account of the Bureau of Treasury.
Applicable visa extension fees shall still be collected based on the schedule of fees for the entire six (6) month period.
*5. Implementation – The initial implementation on the LSVVE shall be limited to the BI Main Office in Intramuros, Manila until further notice.*

Who knows?? Maybe after a month or two it will be available elsewhere (like the ECCs, which are now available at the Satellite BI offices)


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So you can't get the. 6 month upon arrival when you come through immigration?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

For now it doesn't look like it...


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

This will be great for a friend of mine I hope they go with this in a few months.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

just stopped in at immigration in olongapo,,they said it has to be done from manila and the cost was more than doing it from 2 month extensions..i thought it was redicioulous.


----------



## ChrisSantos (Jun 10, 2013)

How much more did it cost? 

Indirect costs of extra trip to town and time could be worth the extra. I usually rent a car for visa runs so costs can add up quickly.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes please feel free to tell everyone what BOI said about the cost of 6 month stay?

If you add up the costs every month I am sure its reasonable. Am interested to here though so I can keep in consideration the option to get it when I go back this November


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

why wouldn't you get it in usa? You can get it done a heck of a lot cheaper from an embassy in usa. You can get it for a year there


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lefties - I don't live near an Embassy not even close. I live in South Carolina here.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

There's a consulate in Atlanta, give them a ring.

Embassy of the Philippines - Honorary Philippine Consulate General in Atlanta


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We are talking about the NEW extended visa for 6 months....not extensions.


----------



## colmw1 (Feb 26, 2013)

poor php .Malaysia has good system 90 free on arrival !!!.wake up php gov !.
also not letting non nationals buy land is silly . they cant take it home ?? reform required 
!!. its holding back php.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

I cant see them giving out a 90 day free on arrival, they love milking the foreigners for as much as possible here.

Cannot buy land but can buy a condo...weird.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

MikeynJenz said:


> I cant see them giving out a 90 day free on arrival, they love milking the foreigners for as much as possible here.
> 
> Cannot buy land but can buy a condo...weird.


They do limit the total number of units in a condo development to the 40% limit or so I have been told. I have also been told that this practice was emplaced by the handful of old powerful Pinoy/Tsinoy families that essentially own/control the Philippines inorder to ensure that they continue to do so.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

i asked about this today when i went to extend my visa. She told me it would cost me 8,000php if i was to get a six month visa. That actually works out cheaper as i spend 3,000 and change every two months, thats without the 500 in taxi fares and 300 for coffee at starbucks eachtime.

I think i will get it the next time as it will fit perfectly and end around the time i am planning my next visa run.

Also, there were TV cameras at the Bureau in Manila whilst there. So as you can imagine, they were being all official and doing the job properly this time...all for the cameras mind you....that was my quickest trip ever...and if you see anything on GA news, i am that white guy with the cap lol.


----------



## buckyon (Sep 18, 2013)

So, what is the total cost of a 6 month extension visa?


----------



## blaze_pontaine (Dec 30, 2012)

13,000


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

If I come in with my wife, a dual citizen, how long a visa do I get automatically? How frequently do I have to leave and return with her to maintain my status? Since I plan to travel out of country at least once a year, this seems like the easiest, cheapest way for me. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Mug said:


> If I come in with my wife, a dual citizen, how long a visa do I get automatically? How frequently do I have to leave and return with her to maintain my status? Since I plan to travel out of country at least once a year, this seems like the easiest, cheapest way for me. Any feedback is appreciated.


Ask for the Balikbayan visa (1 yr stamp) and be sure your wife has her Philippine passport as well as a copy of yiur marriage license to show if asked.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes I got the 1 year visa stamp when I flew in with the wife from Singapore earlier this year, but am severely confused as I'm told its not balikbayan " the stamp should clearly state balikbayan " anyway immigration here says I'm good to stay 12 months, my problem is I commute to work outside the country every month and whenever I go to re enter other foreign airlines/airports demand seeing an exit ticket out of philippines. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You will get an exit stamp and lose the Balibayan one year when you leave. You must enter with her to get it. I know cuz every year I'll go with her a week and get it, then leave her awhile and go back for another vacation and fly home with her. On my second entry I just get the usual tourist stamp.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Yes I got the 1 year visa stamp when I flew in with the wife from Singapore earlier this year, but am severely confused as I'm told its not balikbayan " the stamp should clearly state balikbayan " anyway immigration here says I'm good to stay 12 months, my problem is I commute to work outside the country every month and whenever I go to re enter other foreign airlines/airports demand seeing an exit ticket out of philippines. Something to keep in mind.


The one year stay is the balikbayan but you don't have multiple exit/entry. When you depart that stamp terminates and, unless you're re-entering with her, you will just receive standard tourist visa stamp when you return.


----------

